# porque este filtro funciona con el lm324 y no con el tl084



## helio9000 (Nov 4, 2016)

http://www.interfacebus.com/lm324-opamp-low-pass-filter-design.jpg

arme este filtro en proteus lo simule y con el lm324 anda perfecto pero con el tl084 no funciona, lo alimento con 12v y tierra, yo lo quiero hacer con el tl084 ya que tiene mas ancho de banda que el lm324 , intente modificarlo poniendo divisor de voltaje en las entradas del opamp pero no funciono.  alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacerlo funcionar con el tl084 y una sola fuente? ...


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 4, 2016)

1. Conectaste VCC y GND?
2. Seleccionaste el modelo correcto? Hay dos tipos de componentes en proteus, el simulable (tiene librería SPICE) y el modelo para PCB.


----------



## helio9000 (Nov 4, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> 1. Conectaste VCC y GND?
> 2. Seleccionaste el modelo correcto? Hay dos tipos de componentes en proteus, el simulable (tiene librería SPICE) y el modelo para PCB.



si lo revise esta todo correcto


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 4, 2016)

Probaste con el TL081? Es lo mismo pero más barato.
TL081 - 1 OP. AMP.
TL084 - 4 OP. AMP.


----------



## helio9000 (Nov 4, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Probaste con el TL081? Es lo mismo pero más barato.
> TL081 - 1 OP. AMP.
> TL084 - 4 OP. AMP.




salio lo mismo


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 4, 2016)

Podrías subir una captura de pantalla?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## helio9000 (Nov 4, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Podrías subir una captura de pantalla?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/



si lo hare mañana

 ya me volvi loco con estos filtros por hoy


----------



## miguelus (Nov 5, 2016)

Buenos días.

Si lo que estás haciendo es un Filtro Pasa Bajos de 1KHz  ...

¿Qué sentido tiene utilizar un OP con más ancho de banda? 

Intenta postear la modificación para poner alimentación simple en el TL084, quizás esté ahí el error.

Sal U2


----------

